# anyone use gp aromasin with good results?



## exphys88 (Apr 16, 2011)

Was wondering about gp's AI's, especially adex and aromasin.  I spoke with one guy who was using the aromasin at 25 mg/day and his e2 was 160.  But, his gp nolva was g2g and kept gyno at bay.  any help much appreciated.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

I been on ep's Temox for a week, and just started their  Aromasin yesterday, I'll post my results if and or when I see them.


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

I would think everything by GP is legit...


----------



## nickg923861 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive been wanting to try their aromasin. Hopefully someone can chime in with their results they have had from it.


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been on (GP) 12.5mg per day for the last month...doing 800mg week of cyp and have not gained much water weight...don't feel bloated either...no blood work yet, but I am liking it so far.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 18, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> I've been on (GP) 12.5mg per day for the last month...doing 800mg week of cyp and have not gained much water weight...don't feel bloated either...no blood work yet, but I am liking it so far.



good to hear, thanks for replying.


----------

